# what causes the feeling of "incomplete evacuation?"



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

I have no clue if this is a real problem or not... I do go....not constipated in the true sense. I go a little all day but many times feel like I am NOT done. And... minutes later.. I have to finish! What causes this??? my stools for the most part are soft ( I keep them that way withthe help of colace due to a rectal prolapse ) straining is NOT good for that!Teach


----------



## survivor3 (Nov 20, 2007)

I too have the problem of incomplete evacuation. I'm uncomfortable most of the day feeling as if I have to use the restroom, even if I just went. There seems to be a constant pressure. I'm four weeks post op from bowel resection surgery do to rectal cancer and I'm hoping this is temporary and not something I have to deal with for the rest of my life, I'm only 41. Has anyone else had this or a similiar experience? If so how do/did you deal with it?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Welcome on this board Survivor3.Thanks for your post.Have you been through a imaging diagnosis with BARIUM after your rectal surgery??From what i've heard,it takes a while after a resection to recover...The incomplete evacuation is possibly link to sensitivity of the pubic area AND trapped gas.The trapped gas fill the "cavity" enhancing discomfort.


----------



## survivor3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thx for the input. I haven't had any imaging done since my surgery. I see the doctor next week so hopefully he will have some advice. Strange how the doctors explained the procedure, but gave me no clue as to what I'd experience after surgery. I thought the surgery would actually make things better, not worse. Maybe it just takes time like you said, in the mean time any ideas as to what will help (diet, meds etc)Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday, but I'm actually dreading it this year. Trying to deal with tenesmus with a house full of people is going to be stressful to say the least. Thx for listening.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

teach said:


> I have no clue if this is a real problem or not... I do go....not constipated in the true sense. I go a little all day but many times feel like I am NOT done. And... minutes later.. I have to finish! What causes this??? my stools for the most part are soft ( I keep them that way withthe help of colace due to a rectal prolapse ) straining is NOT good for that!Teach


Same here Teach.It's like Having constipation and diarrhea at the same time!!!Best way to describe it to a non-sufferer i guess!


----------

